# Seagull acoustic future value....



## murdude (Jun 3, 2017)

Do you think that Seagull guitars will appreciate with time? I mean like 10 to 20 years.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably not.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They well built, good sounding, reliable, production-line guitars made in Canada. Mostly given the underlined. I don't think so.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I doubt it.

Possibly some of Godin's rare, expensive, limited quantity models...if they produce something of that nature. Even then, I would expect it to hold its value but I would not think that they would increase to any real extent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

You can find used ones at reasonable prices.
Great bang for the buck if you're looking for a above average campfire guitar.
Including the rest of the Godin acoustic line (S&P, Norman, Art & Luthier).


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a late 70s Norman acoustic. It looks great, and plays beautifully. It's worth about the same as it was 40 years ago. The Seagull will be the same...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree that their value won't increase - we live in an era where there are lots of high quality guitars available at reasonable prices. The old guitars that people cherish so much were the exception, not the rule. Plus simple demographics will probably result in a glut of old guitars in the near future.

The first Seagulls are probably 40 years old now - I don't see a lot of hype for them.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Sometimes_ value _isn't about money.

Sometimes it's a memory we want to hang onto.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If inflation stays in line, no. If inflation goes crazy, yes. That will be the only way these guitars will increase monetarily. They are good guitars, just not collector's items.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They wont change in value much if at all. Theres no shortage of them.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The only way they'll increase in value is if Led Zep gets back together, releases a new album called "Seagull Sounds" and Jimmy Page is seen playing one on the tour.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 6 string and a 12 string Seagull acoustic and their both great guitars but as others have said, they will not increase in value. The market will forever be flooded by great guitars.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> I have a 6 string and a 12 string Seagull acoustic and their both great guitars but as others have said, they will not increase in value. The market will forever be flooded by great guitars.


Just curious which 2 you have. I have a Seagull S6 +C and a Seagull Maritime w/ Spruce top 12 string gloss. Love these guitars. Great sounding at a reasonable (for me) price. I'm not one to worry about increase in monetary value though. The value is in the sound of an older, well played guitar anyways.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dorian2 said:


> Just curious which 2 you have. I have a Seagull S6 +C and a Seagull Maritime w/ Spruce top 12 string gloss. Love these guitars. Great sounding at a reasonable (for me) price. I'm not one to worry about increase in monetary value though. The value is in the sound of an older, well played guitar anyways.


I have a Performer Mini Jumbo CW GT QII (model 29334) 6 string and a Coastline S12 Cedar


----------

